# I want to start a vegetarian restaurant in australia



## ksvishal

Dear Browsers,
Iam Vishal,born south indian living in Bangalore and working for a 5 star hotel.
I want to start a small restaurant serving south indian veg cuisine in australia.Can some one help me with the following details please.
*Total Cost involved in the project*
*Visa process*
*Moving in with my family*
*Employ cooks from India*
*Shop advance*
*Rent*

I have 12 years of experience in hoteliering and got so many innovative ideas to develop the business.
I want to start a very small scale food business as of now.Please help me with the details for which I would be so grateful to you.
Regards,
K S Vishal


----------



## Dexter

Start from getting visas (PR will give you a visa with no limitations) and finding out about licenses that are required to open such restaurant. I am unable to tell you the cost but visa per person is approximately $4,000 - $5,000 (visa charge, migration agent if using one, documents etc). That's a good thing to start with.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Great news! It's going huge. I am delighted that you have put on sight. Thanks for keep me posted.


----------



## mjones2011

First you will have to do a market research to see where this kind of restaurant is needed. You don't want to start a business which is not profitable. This can cost you time and money.


----------



## richie

ksvishal said:


> Dear Browsers,
> Iam Vishal,born south indian living in Bangalore and working for a 5 star hotel.
> I want to start a small restaurant serving south indian veg cuisine in australia.Can some one help me with the following details please.
> *Total Cost involved in the project*
> *Visa process*
> *Moving in with my family*
> *Employ cooks from India*
> *Shop advance*
> *Rent*
> 
> I have 12 years of experience in hoteliering and got so many innovative ideas to develop the business.
> I want to start a very small scale food business as of now.Please help me with the details for which I would be so grateful to you.
> Regards,
> K S Vishal


Total Cost $100,000 up. Buy second hand business is faster than open a new one. Shop advance (Bond money) 3 months. Some ask for 6-9 months bond money. Rent depend on the area and size and city.


----------



## Ian F

I am a vegetarian, have lived here in Brisbane for 7 years, I would suggest you do your research very carefully, vegetarianism is not so common here (I came from the UK) and there are very few vegetarian restaurants around, at least in Brisbane. There is a vegetarian society, maybe contact them, one of the best restaurants I reckon is Govindas, they are Hare Krishna, maybe they would give you some ideas. There is a QLD Govt website called smart licence that will show you the necessary licences and permits in Queensland - not visas and immigration, just in relation to your business proposal. There are probably similar websites for other states. Good Luck


----------



## vishalverma

Dear Vishal,
I'd like to suggest you, you must go through the site "business2sell", here you can get so many restaurants and food business for sale and buy in Australia.


----------



## mattyj

Hi Vishal,
I live in Frankston about 30kms south of Melbourne.
We used to have a very good Vegetarian restaraunt here in Frankston until it got sold 3 years ago. It was taken over and turned into an Indian Restaraunt. We have a few other Indian rest here. I dont think this one is going too well. Its up for sale and they want over $100,000 for it.
I think you could get it for a lot less than they are asking.
If you turned it back into the same sort of vegetarian restaraunt it used to be then I think you would have a ready made business.
It was a veg restaraunt for like 10 years before the Indian.
Let me know if you want more info.
Matt


----------



## vishalverma

Dear matt,
you can send your queries for sell or buy any food business at business2sell we will surly contact with you.


----------



## Johnson1236

No doubt that he will have to pass through the whole marketing step and market research will be the first step in this case. Moreover, the idea is great and i suggest you to start it and do invest your money in this business.

Financial Advisor Brisbane


----------

